# Gentoo paketti virheet!

## Nail_Eye

Joo eli minulla on ollut tässä vähän ongelmia Gentoon kanssa. Eli asensin Gentoon Stage3 paketista ja tämän jälkeen laitoin emerge xorg-x11 ja kääntöprosessi lähti hyrräämään oikeinkin hyvin, sitten vähän aija päästä pukkaakin ruudelle Erroria. Noh, löysin netistä tietoa, että tämän voisi saada toimimaan jos eka asentaa GenToolKit:in, noh eikun emerge gentoolkit. Sekin lähti hyrräämään oikein hyvin, mutta eih taas joku p*k* errori! Noh sitten kokeilin uudestaan emerge gentoolkit, mutta sitten ei enää emerge toiminutkaan(Tämä sama juttu tapahtui aijemin kun heitin emerge portage). Tämä oli siis jo 4 kerta peräkkäin kun asennan Gentoon   :Smile:  mutta aina on tullut jotain erroria emergessä. Eli onko paketit tosiaan niin tasoltaan huonoja vai mikä voisi tässä mättää. (Tietenkin omat taitoni eivät ole ainakaan vielä mitkään kovin hyvät, mutta olis kiva jos sais tämän Gentoon joskus asennettua.(xorg:in kera)) Itselläni tuli mieleen, että jos se saisi toimimaan niin, ettei päivitä portage puuta ollenkaan emerge --sync:llä ja tämän kautta ei kaikista uusimpia paketteja ladattaisi.  :Cool: 

Edit: Tuli vaan mieleen, että olisiko sillä mitään tekemistä jos CHOST:ssa on väärä tieto, eli sielä on i386 vaikka pitäis olla i686(Stage3 tuota ei saa mennä vaihtamaan?).Niin jos sielä on väärä nii jospa se laitais väärät paketit minulle tjt?

----------

## Cougar81

Itsellä ollut Gentoo jo jonkun aikaa, enkä ole pitkään aikaan törmännyt ongelmaan minkä takia joutuis uudelleen asentamaan. Kokeileppa tehdä asennus ihan puhtaalta pöydältä seuraten tarkkaan asennusohjeita, vaikka olisitkin ne jo useampaan kertaan lukenut läpi.

Testaa myös että asennusmedia on varmasti ehjä, eli ota ISO-imagesta md5sum ja vertaile sitä latauspalvelimelta löytyvään tiedostoon. Esimerkkinä 2006.1 LiveCD:n checksum-tiedosto:

http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/releases/x86/current/livecd/livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso.DIGESTS

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Tuli vaan mieleen, että olisiko sillä mitään tekemistä jos CHOST:ssa on väärä tieto, eli sielä on i386 vaikka pitäis olla i686(Stage3 tuota ei saa mennä vaihtamaan?).Niin jos sielä on väärä nii jospa se laitais väärät paketit minulle tjt?

 

Kyllä tällä on vaikutusta eli jos laitat i686 stage3:n ja vaihdat jälkikäteen i386 niin pitää käydä seuraavasta linkistä löytyvät vaiheet läpi:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kyllä tällä on vaikutusta eli jos laitat i686 stage3:n ja vaihdat jälkikäteen i386 niin pitää käydä seuraavasta linkistä löytyvät vaiheet läpi:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

 

Joo, eli se on default asetukseltaan i386 vaikka sen pitäis http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFlags tuon mukaan olla i686, eli onko tuota pakko muuttaa i686? Vai voisiko virheiden tulo johtua juuri siitä, että en vaihdta tuota asetusta i386:ta tuoksi i686?

...ja livecd on install-x86-minimal-2006.1.iso

Edit: Eli olen tähän mennessä käyttänyt aina stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2  pakkettia ja siinä taitaa olla tuota CHOST.In arvo defaulttina i386? Joten jos haluan käyttää i686 nii minun pitää ladata stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2  sijasta stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2 ??

----------

## Paapaa

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

> Edit: Eli olen tähän mennessä käyttänyt aina stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2  pakkettia ja siinä taitaa olla tuota CHOST.In arvo defaulttina i386? Joten jos haluan käyttää i686 nii minun pitää ladata stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2  sijasta stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2 ??

 

Juurikin näin - niitä ei kannata itse muutella. Mutta jos haluat tarkempia neuvoja, niin sinun pitäisi postata virheilmoitukset (riittävän pitkältä matkalta -> sieltä asti, missä ensimmäinen virhe tulee) tänne. Muutoin on mahdoton tietää, mitä on tapahtunut. Myös "emerge --info":n tulostus kannattaa postata.

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juurikin näin - niitä ei kannata itse muutella. Mutta jos haluat tarkempia neuvoja, niin sinun pitäisi postata virheilmoitukset (riittävän pitkältä matkalta -> sieltä asti, missä ensimmäinen virhe tulee) tänne. Muutoin on mahdoton tietää, mitä on tapahtunut. Myös "emerge --info":n tulostus kannattaa postata.

 

OK, noh tehään niin, että asennan tuon Gentoon niin pitkälle kunnes virheitä alkaa taas tulemaan, ja sitten heitän ne tänne foorumille.

----------

## Paapaa

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

>  *Paapaa wrote:*   
> 
> Juurikin näin - niitä ei kannata itse muutella. Mutta jos haluat tarkempia neuvoja, niin sinun pitäisi postata virheilmoitukset (riittävän pitkältä matkalta -> sieltä asti, missä ensimmäinen virhe tulee) tänne. Muutoin on mahdoton tietää, mitä on tapahtunut. Myös "emerge --info":n tulostus kannattaa postata. 
> 
> OK, noh tehään niin, että asennan tuon Gentoon niin pitkälle kunnes virheitä alkaa taas tulemaan, ja sitten heitän ne tänne foorumille.

 

Se on varmaan uhan hyvä ratkaisu. Kaiken pitäisi mennä mainiosti, kunhan seuraat tarkasti joka vaihetta - ja varmasti muistat asettaa kellon oikeaan aikaan, kuten luvussa 5.a. kehotetaan!

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se on varmaan uhan hyvä ratkaisu. Kaiken pitäisi mennä mainiosti, kunhan seuraat tarkasti joka vaihetta - ja varmasti muistat asettaa kellon oikeaan aikaan, kuten luvussa 5.a. kehotetaan!

 

Joo kello on ollut aina oikeassa, kaverikin taisi tuosta asiasta mainita, että kello tulee olle täysin oikeassa. Hänellä oli ekan kerran just kussu asennus tuon kellon takia, mutta minulla ei tietääkseni ole se ollut vikana.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Se kyl antaa siitä erillise herja että kovolla olevat tiedostot ovat uudempia tjsp jos kello menee väärin.

----------

## Paapaa

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Se kyl antaa siitä erillise herja että kovolla olevat tiedostot ovat uudempia tjsp jos kello menee väärin.

 

Valitettavasti emme tiedä, mikä herja nyt oli kyseessä  :Smile: 

----------

## Nail_Eye

Juu, elikkäs ajattelin asentaa Beryl:in ja KDE:n koneelleni ja nytten olen asentamassa KDE:tä, mutta olisi sellanen probleema, että en saa poistettua lataus paketeista tiettyjä kohtia mitkä on estetty. Eli Gentoo estää pakettijen latautumisen, koska ne löytyvät koneelta jo, joten ne pitäisi saada kierettyy jotenkin, että lataaminen/kääntäminen onnistuisi.

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,081 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 22,689 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 [2.12i-r1] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt% (-selinux) -static (-pam%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.0-r12] USE="nls -afs% -bashlogger -vanilla% (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.10-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.30-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 perl readline ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.3-r2  USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5  USE="arts opengl ssl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 7 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.11.12-r4] USE="unicode* -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ldap pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r12 [058] USE="(-selinux) (-static%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.0-r2] USE="-no-old-linux%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r12)

Total: 41 packages (7 upgrades, 34 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 45,789 kB

```

juu eli nuo B:t pitäisi saada pois, onnistuisiko se millään?

----------

## Make

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

udev ei enää tarvitse erillistä coldplug, joten

```

emerge -C coldplug

```

  -- Markku

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Make wrote:*   

> 
> 
> udev ei enää tarvitse erillistä coldplug, joten
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Juu tuo toimi kiitos paljon, mutta nytten heitin sitten emerge kdebase-startkde kicker | less ja taas valittaa estetyistä paketeista

```

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5  USE="arts opengl ssl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5, kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5, kde-b

ase/libkonq-3.5.5, kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.

0, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1, kde-base/kpersona

lizer-3.5.5, kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0, kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5, kde-base/kicker-3.5.5, kde-base/kfind-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

```

----------

## Cougar81

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

> emerge kdebase-startkde kicker | less ja taas valittaa estetyistä paketeista

 

Minkä takia haluat nuo paketit erikseen?

```
emerge kde
```

 asentaa yleisimmät kde paketit ja ei pitäisi tulla noita blokkereita.

----------

## Paapaa

Kannattaa muuten tutustua viralliseen ohjeeseen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml

----------

## Nail_Eye

Juu sain sen toimimaan kiitos jälleen.. Nytten olis taas ongelmia Beryl:in kanssa.

En tiedä onko  /etc/portage/package.keywords säädetty oikein:

```

x11-wm/beryl

x11-wm/beryl-core

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

x11-plugins/beryl-dbus

x11-misc/beryl-manager

x11-misc/beryl-settings

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-wm/aquamarine

x11-wm/emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/heliodor

```

noh kumminkin heitin sitten emerge aquamarine

sitten heitin nano  /etc/env.d/99kde-env ja kirjotin sinne KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager

sitten env-update

ja lopuksi beryl --replace dbus settings & ja tulos oli tälläinen

```

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

sh: xvinfo: command not found

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : failed

No composite extension

beryl: No composite extension

[3] 9800

[2]   Exit 1                  beryl --replace dbus settings

```

----------

## Paapaa

Luitko tämän:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

Eli ei taida olla X:ssä komposiitti-laajennus päällä?

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> Luitko tämän:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl
> 
> Eli ei taida olla X:ssä komposiitti-laajennus päällä?

 

Kyllä luin ja tein tuon mukaan, mutta ei toimi. Eli Bearly pitäs saada toimimaan KDE:n kanssa.

----------

## Paapaa

Ja tämän sivun myös:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

Erityisesti pitää enabloida komposiitti xorg.conf:sta.

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> Ja tämän sivun myös:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX
> 
> Erityisesti pitää enabloida komposiitti xorg.conf:sta.

 

Itse asiassa tuo taisi jäädä katsomatta...  :Laughing:   mutta ennen sitä pitäisi saada taas netti toimimaan, kun se lakkas toimimasta kun reboottasin.

Tää alkaa olee kyllä jo vähän noloo ku joudun kysymään koko ajan apua...  :Embarassed: 

SAATU TOIMIMAAN-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eli valittaa: 

 /etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

* Starting

* no interface module has been loaded"

Yritin:

```

cd /etc/init.d

rm -f net.eth0

ln -sf net.lo net.eth0

```

... mutta eipä toiminut, pukkaa vaan samaa ku yritän käynistää /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start   :Sad: 

SAATU TOIMIMAAN-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------/

Eli sain netin toimimaan...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cougar81

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

> Tää alkaa olee kyllä jo vähän noloo ku joudun kysymään koko ajan apua...  

 

Ei tarvitse hävetä yhtään, jos kaikki menis kerralla nappiin niin eihän siinä oppis mitään uutta.  :Wink: 

----------

## Paapaa

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SAATU TOIMIMAAN-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------/
> 
> Eli sain netin toimimaan... 

 

On myös hyvä tapa kertoa, _miten_ ratkaisit ongelmasi  :Smile:  Tällöin siitä on hyötyä jollekin muullekin.

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ei tarvitse hävetä yhtään, jos kaikki menis kerralla nappiin niin eihän siinä oppis mitään uutta. 

 

Näinhän se on, mutta itselläni ainakin on kokemuksia foorumeista joissa aletaan heti valittamaan, jos kysyy 1 asiaa enempää putkeen. (Pidetään lähinnä floodarina ja uhkaillaan tunnuksen bannaamisella) .

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

>  *Nail_Eye wrote:*   
> 
> SAATU TOIMIMAAN-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------/
> 
> Eli sain netin toimimaan...  
> ...

 

Okei, enköhän minä ajallani opi myös tämän foorumin tavoille. 

Elikkäs ratkaisu oli hyvin simppeli:

Vaihe 1.

 Latasin toisella koneella netistä toimivan net.lo (en muista sivutoa, joku saksalainen Gentoo foorumi)

Vaihe 2. 

 Siirsin net.lo tiedoston muistitikulle ja siirsin sen sieltä toiselle konelle( eli koneelle jossa pukkasi erroria)

Vaihe 3.

 korvasin uuden net.lo tiedoston vanhalla net.lo tiedostolla.

 eli cp -L /tiedostonsijaint/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.lo 

Vaihe 4.

 Sitten vain heitin ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

Vaihe 5. 

 Rebootin netin /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

... ja näin se lähti toimimaan.   :Wink: 

Edit1:

Juu elikkäs, tämän Berylin kanssa painiskelen vieläkin.

Elikkäs tein tämän nytten http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

ja sitte kirjotin beryl --replace dbus settings &

ja sitten se pukkaapi tällästä:

```

 xvinfo:  Unable to open display

xdpyinfo:  unable to open display "".

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatibility check                           *

**************************************************************

Error: unable to open display (null)

beryl: Couldn't open display

```

X:äkin näyttää olevan ihan sekasin   :Crying or Very sad: 

...mutta se varmaan johtii siitä, että Beryl:iä ei ole asennettu vielä oikein?

```

macina ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.20985

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux macina 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 17 16:42:47 EET 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 19 16:14:40 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc101)+fi" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc101)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Edit2:

Tuli vaan mieleen, että X voi kusta myös ajureiden takia, etten ole asentanut niitä oikein. Itselläni on ATI Radeon x1600 Pro AGPLast edited by Nail_Eye on Mon Mar 19, 2007 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nail_Eye

Tässä olisi tämä Xorg.conf:i filun sisältö:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

#       Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fi"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1600x1400"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Cougar81

Ikävä kyllä AIGLX ei toimi vielä fglrx-ajurin kanssa, joten joudut odottelemaan että ATI/AMD saa paranneltua ajureitaan, tai vaihtoehtoisesti että open source ajureihin lisätään X1600 tuki.

Tämä

```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"
```

johtuu siitä ettei sinulla ole sopivia hiiriajureita kernelistä valittuna.

----------

## Nail_Eye

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> Ikävä kyllä AIGLX ei toimi vielä fglrx-ajurin kanssa, joten joudut odottelemaan että ATI/AMD saa paranneltua ajureitaan, tai vaihtoehtoisesti että open source ajureihin lisätään X1600 tuki.
> 
> Tämä
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Juu elikkä nytten sain sen käynistämään KDE:n ja kun yritän käynistää Beryliä nii tulee

```

macina ~ # **************************************************************

* Beryl system compatibility check                           *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed

Support for non power of two textures missing

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

beryl: glXBindTexImageEXT is missing

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että en saa toimimaan Beryliä vielä koneellani? Jos on näin niin mites tuo XGL? on asentanut sen ja käynistän sen startxgl niin se kyllä käynistyy, mutta ei toimi. Eli onko sitten XGL:ää mahdollista saada toimimaan koneellani?

----------

## Cougar81

Kyllä pitäisi XGL toimia näillä ohjeilla.

----------

## Flammie

 *Nail_Eye wrote:*   

> Näinhän se on, mutta itselläni ainakin on kokemuksia foorumeista joissa aletaan heti valittamaan, jos kysyy 1 asiaa enempää putkeen. (Pidetään lähinnä floodarina ja uhkaillaan tunnuksen bannaamisella) .

 

Ei näin hiljaisilla foorumeilla liikaa sääntöjä vielä tarvita. Säännöistä on vasta hyötyä sitten kun floodauksesta ja selittelystä on haittaa.

----------

